# HELP - HELP ! Downloaded RADIO and now my bootloader is ***locked***



## HeathCliff (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not that knowledgable and shouldn't have been playing around. I've been rooted for a few years on Droid, DroidX and Thunderbolt.

I was having trouble installing CyanogenMod and couldn't get the right radio.

I must have installed an "official" radio because now my phone is NOT rooted, and when I got into recovery, it says ***LOCKED*** at the top and I can't unlock or install a radio, and repair.

It's, like, Verizon has found out that I was playing with the phone and has LOCKED it.

How can I UNLOCK it and get back to root - let alone installing Cyanogenmod? I can't even access ROM manager now because my phone is locked and unrooted.

Please help!


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like you flashed the stock uprooted back should just reboot like you did to start with

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Install the 2.11.03 full ruu by renamig it like you did the radio, then use revolutionary to root it, then go from there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

You must have installed the full RUU. Simply installing a radio will not do this.

sent from my bolt


----------

